# Distribuor timing



## goohead (Nov 1, 2012)

Took out my distributor the other on my 01 without setting timing to tdc and didn't mark the cap/rotor 

Wanted to make sure before I put it back in:

The 2nd timing marks is tdc for cylinder 1?

If I rotate the crank to tdc and set rotor to approximately where plug wire 1 hooks up, what is the procedure to time it afterwards? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't have to go through all that as the distributor will only fit into the end of the cam one way. Just push the distributor into the hole and turn the rotor until it drops flush into the hole. Adjust the distributor approx. in the middle of the adjustment slot (or, if you can see the shadow of where the bolt washers were originally, adjust so that the bolts line up with that). Start the car and warm it up. Install a timing light on #1 wire. Shut the engine off, disconnect the TPS and restart the car. Adjust the timing and idle to spec. Shut the car off and re-connect the TPS connector. Start the car.


----------



## goohead (Nov 1, 2012)

I was thinking that but from looking at it the distributor can go on 2ways? 1 way and another 180 degrees, since the key on the distributor and cam shaft are both the same on both sides?


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be a very slight offset if the slot on the back on the cam, IIRC. You should only be able to install it one way. Even if I'm wrong on the offset, you will still know when you try to start it if you're 180 off; so, just pull the distributor back, turn the rotor 180 and reinstall.


----------



## goohead (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey thanks man got this done last night.

Turns out your right the drive is keyed only one way, though its hard to see unless you look at it carefully. So if anyone is setting to tdc and the rotor is not lining up to cylinder 1 then turn the crank 360 degrees. Also found the tps plug is the bottom of the 2 plugs going to the tb if anyone else needed to know.





Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------

